# Giving up



## colleen1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't deal with this anymore. I was doing kinda alright for awhile but these last 2 days it's been so bad. I don't feel real, I feel like I'm dreaming and I feel so scared of everything. I keep thinking I'm going crazy and I've dealt with this shit before but I don't think it's ever been this bad. I don't wanna die but I just wanna stop feeling this way. I feel like the only way out of this is giving up.


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

thats good man. you gotta give up. stop fighting it. let the obsessions run over you. once the damage is done, then you can start putting the pieces back together. i used to be at an awful place like you, and im doing much much better now. you can pm me if you need help man.


----------



## colleen1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't think I'll ever get better. I'm hopeless. Thinking about killing myself. Can't take this anymore.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi
Please dont end it nothing lasts forever you can get well again 
Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. 
You said you were having better days then went backwards, that's a really good sign because you did show signs of getting better , see its possible. 
Lots of recovery stories mention going to steps forward then back but they did eventually get better and recovered..
Just have hope it will be ok 
And your not going crazy that's your anxious mind telling you lies


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

allison84 said:


> Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


Why would you qoute someone who killed himself?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Pondererer
I think what's important is trying to support the op that's talking about giving up 
No picking apart my comment 
Come on !


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel ya


----------



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

Man i know exactly how you feel. It's beyond hell. But trust me when I say it gets easier. If you need relief from the fear right away try Lorazepam it helped me immensely. I find it also useful to have somebody else suffering from the same thing that's at your beckon call when need be so p.m. me and I'll give you my details


----------

